# Does this woman love him or infatuated?



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

Whenever I like some guy , he either is surrounded by females or has a girlfriend. 

My ex of 5 years left him for other women. And when I tried to move on by liking another guy whom I recently met, he too seems taken. He is quite a good looking guy and is an artist. 

I met him 2 months ago and we became friends. He is very career driven and likes to work on self improvement and loves reading books and stays aware through news, history and educational topics. He is quite knowledgeable.

So far he hasn't had any link ups with any of his beautiful female co actresses. 

Some reporter/interviewer who did a telephonic interview with him seems quite impressed by him. 
She has started following him and all his fanclubs on twitter, favourites all tweets related to him and keeps answering tweets related to him. 

He does not follow her or reply to her. But she seems smitten. 
She has his phone number and seeing her obsession with him, she must be calling him so obviously he ll get with her coz she ll try her best to nail him. 

He does not get involved with any female co actors or the women interviewers who flirt with him but this lady might try since she has his number and seems smitten. 

He is ambitious and said he is passionate about acting and wants to be knwn as 1 of the best actors in the world 

Honestly I like him a lot. This interviewer lives in a different city from him though. He plays a role of a mythological character and she told one of the writers who wrote a book on the character about him on twitter. 

She mostly talks about politics and keeps sending messages or tweets to a news channel reader. Or she talks about my 'friend'. She probably stalks his tags on twitter or such because she answers or replies to those tweets which are not even directed to her, about him.

Do you think she loves him or is infatuated? Do you think he ll get together with her?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is no way to know what is going on with her and him.

I think you need to just stop this infatuation you have with the guy. If he has not asked you out by now then he's not interested.


----------

